# New math



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

This is funny...going to have to use this method at proper time when dealing in the future...enjoy

YouTube - Ma & Pa Kettle Math


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

ROFL I like that one!!!


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Thats pretty funny, I allways liked watching them, I like the board on the porch, It hits him every time, I gotta fix that one of these days.
THOMAS


----------

